# Word Formatvorlagen für Aufzählungszeichen



## elkassi (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine spezielle Dokumentvorlage erstellt, in der auch die Bullets für die Aufzählungszeichen anders aussehen sollen, als normal.
Nach der Änderung der Zeichen funktioniert dies auch, jedoch scheint Word 2000 diese Angaben unweigerlich in der normal.dot zu speichern, da alle neuen Dokumente, die nicht die spezielle Vorlage verwenden, auch das neue Bulletzeichen bekommen.

Wie bring ich Word bei, dass diese Formatänderung in meine spezielle Vorlage gehört?
Alle anderen Formatierungen sind einwandfrei nur dort vorhanden.

Dank und Gruß
elkassi


----------



## thekorn (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass du mit "Formatvorlagen" in einer Datei "vorl1.dot" arbeitest.
Wichtig bei Formatvorlagen ist, dass du nicht eine bestehende bearbeitest (z.B. "Auszählungszeichen 1"), sondern dass du eine neue Formatvorlage anlegst.
Wähle dazu im Dialog "Formatvorlage" "Neu..." aus. Nun kannst du eine Formatvorlage "Aufz 1" anlegen, die auf "uszählungszeichen 1" basiert. Dort dann die entsprechenden Änderungen vornehmen. Anschließend kannst du im Hauptdialog "Formatvorlage" "Organisieren" auswählen. Dort siehst du dann, dass deine neue Vorlage nur in deiner Datei gültig ist.

Gruß
thekorn


----------

